#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

## richa_tiwari

*About* : College of Engineering and Rural Technology one of the leading institutes of higher technical education in India stands for top notch undergraduate & PG programs in Meerut, Uttar Pradesh. We offer a spectrum of degree programms in domains like Engineering, Computer Application and Management. The course curriculum is so designed that various programs become perfect blend of Academics and Professional Excellence Academic infrastructure and congenial academic environment always substantiate it.

The integrated structure generates a spirited atmosphere where participants from wide range of industries can interact The college has a Flexible system always striving towards betterment of its students In order to achieve the superiority in education.

*Branches & Intake:*


Electronics & Communication Engineering - 120
Civil Engineering - 60
Mechanical Engineering - 120 
Computer Science and Engineering -60
Information Technology - 60

*Campus Facilities*

*Transportation
*
Transportation CERT provides conveyance/bus facility to students and faculty coming from various parts of the city. The college bus also runs from Anand Vihar, Delhi up to the College & vice-versa. The institute provides transport facility to concerned persons on no profit- no loss basis. The Institute Transport Committee supervises management of transport activities.

*Hostels
*
Hostel Facility Management is committed to provide a pleasant high-spirited environment to the students, where they can develop team spirit, co-ordination and can move one step ahead of the latest requirements of civilization. CERT hostel is provided with a pleasant and pollution free environment, so that students can feel and enhance their creative skills and can concentrate upon their studies in a better way. Hostel and mess staff is always there to help the students and serve hygienic and nourishing food at meal timings.

*Canteen*

Canteen The institute has a cafeteria which is kept opened for 16 hrs. a day.


The students may refresh themselves by coming here. It is especially useful for the hostellers as it is opened for the whole night during the examination period.

*Library*

Library Books are the way to endless ocean of knowledge, and well-managed library is heart of an academic institute. The library of CERT contains over 50,000 books, which include not only the relevant engineering & management course books, journals and reference books, but also the reading material that enhances the knowledge for overall personality development of students. The library is issuing books to students for a certain time period, after which they can be reissued. Book bank facility is also provided. The library remains open from 9.30 a.m to 10.00 p.m.

*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: Meeut institute of engineering and technology, Meerut 2013 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities IET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities JPIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities ITM Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placement, Campus Facilities MIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities

----------

